
Launch HN: Click to join upcoming Zoom calls - nextcallXYZ
https://nextcall.xyz/
======
nextcallXYZ
Hi HN,

We are Karthik and Charles, creators of NextCall
([https://NextCall.XYZ](https://NextCall.XYZ)). Our extension automatically
opens popular conferencing solutions like Zoom, Google Meet, Skype, Microsoft
Teams and many more. We allow users to add as many calendars as they want
(Google and Outlook for now, but more are coming soon).

We built NextCall after we were inspired by the mac menu bar app
([[https://trymeeter.com/](https://trymeeter.com/)](https://trymeeter.com/\]\(https://trymeeter.com/\))).
Since we have wanted to build a Chrome extension for a long time, we decided
to make one for windows users and those that prefer to keep everything in the
browser.

Interesting technical details: \- We built our extension using React, which we
quickly realized was the wrong decision. Using vanilla JavaScript would have
been a much better choice. \- Our backend was done using google cloud
functions that work with the Google Calendar and Microsoft Outlook APIs, we
don't store any user data besides emails for providing the service

Let us know if you have any questions about building a Chrome extension in
2020 or about the product.

